# Seeking suggestions for Classical and Baroque Songs relating to Travel



## SublimeSonata (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm currently collecting repertoire for a recital with a theme of travel. I've plenty of Romantic and Modern music from which to choose, however am lacking on the Classical/Baroque (or earlier) eras. Any language is fine, and I'll be singing Baritone but can easily transpose from a high key. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you very much.


----------

